
Antics of Steely-Eyed Missile Men - mibzman
https://medium.com/@sam_43786/space-cowboys-a191fe3d9002
======
eesmith
"Luckily the pilot was quickly able to find the switch, thus earning him the
title “Steely-Eyed Missile Man”"

Umm, that honor goes to John W. Aaron, the flight controller who said "Flight,
try SCE to Aux".
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Aaron](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Aaron)
.

